

Jay Rockefeller: Internet should have never existed (2009) - zvanness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct9xzXUQLuY

======
slurry
Headline fail. The very next thing out of his mouth is:

"...and that's a stupid thing to say."

~~~
dang
Indeed.

------
htk
Pretty ridiculous title. I can't believe some people here are ignorant enough
to upvote this.

